
A Collegiate Entrepreneur’s Take on the Dallas Startup Scene - bradleyjoyce
http://launchdfw.com/editorial/a-collegiate-entrepreneurs-take-on-the-dallas-startup-scene/
======
alttab
Austin said the same thing a while back.

